# Feeders > General Feeders >  Looking for a humane way to pre kill a mouse or rat.

## Driver

Iv been just hitting its head over the side of a dresser to break its neck.  I figured its fast and painless but i would rather find something a little less violent. That would leave the thing still warm so my snake will attack it.

----------


## The Hedgehog

Ingredients:
1 larger cooler (like rubbermaid or one of those)
1 small critter keeper
1 small block of dry ice (can bet bought at Publix or other supermarkets)

Take the small block of dry ice, and put it in the critter keeper.  Put the critter keeper in the large cooler.  Take your mouse/rat and put it in the cooler, and close the top.  Wait 10-15 mins and your mouse/rat should go to sleep and die peacefully in it's sleep.

----------


## llovelace

cervical dislocation, no need to spend $$ on dry ice for 1 mouse.

----------


## azmodane

Sadly if you are only killing one or a few mice/rats the cervical dislocation is the best bet, once you start doing 10-20 mice/rats a week a CO2 chamber is the best option

----------


## Maixx

> cervical dislocation, no need to spend $$ on dry ice for 1 mouse.


What I do for my female, she wants live and this while a very fast death leaves the mouse in a death rattle for a couple minutes letting her think its still live. If she doesn't take it before the death rattle ends, she wont.

----------


## gardenfiend138

+1 for cervical dislocation for small amounts of feeders. Just make sure to get a firm grip near the base of the tail, and make sure to fully dislodge the spinal column.

----------


## BbyBoa

Why not just feed live? if you have the rodent live just feed live .. end of problems...If u have to kill for some reason i agree that for one mouse/rat cervical dislocation is the best.  If you don't like doing that and don't mind driving to the store u can get a chunk of dry ice for like 50 cents so its not exactly a bank breaker for whoever said it cost money lol, and if it gives u peace of mind killing them that way then go for it

----------


## tcutting

cervical dislocation is about as good as it gets.  I had to do it for my Burm and my ball pythons.

----------


## Rhasputin

If it's a mouse, flick it on the head to stun it, then quickly dislocate it's neck. 
Grab it behind the cheeks, where you can get a good grip, and grab in front of the shoulders, and pull hard, it should snap 2-3 times. You can generally tell where the snaps are coming from in the body, and you want them to snap between the head and the body.

With rats do the same thing, without the stun. Too hard to stun a rat without bashing it in the head. DON'T pull rats by the tail for dislocation, because their tail skin can slide off before you actually pull hard enough to kill them.

A more cost effective way of doing C02 is to use baking soda and vinegar. It's cheap and you can keep it on hand at all times. Just plain baking soda, and white vinegar, and build a plastic chamber via instructions that are available on tons of sites.  :Good Job:

----------


## llovelace

> What I do for my female, she wants live and this while a very fast death leaves the mouse in a death rattle for a couple minutes letting her think its still live. If she doesn't take it before the death rattle ends, she wont.


Well now be the time to try & switch, if she dooesn't take it leave it in over night. or try the zombie dance.

----------


## The Hedgehog

> If you don't like doing that and don't mind driving to the store u can get a chunk of dry ice for like 50 cents so its not exactly a bank breaker for whoever said it cost money lol, and if it gives u peace of mind killing them that way then go for it


THIS.  Dry ice is cheap!

And hello to a fellow GA herper.

----------


## mainbutter

Cervical dislocation.

Easy.  Free.  Humane.

----------

